# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Mount for Surface Pro 4

## ChloeGrey

_This post has been copied over from the PACCIN ListServ archives. Our ListServ distributes messages between PACCIN members via email. Members use this valuable resource to pose questions and contribute answers to the PACCIN community. It's free to join! To sign up or to learn more about the PACCIN ListServ, click here. 

___________

Original Post Date: 4/1/2017

_Hello all,

Can anyone recommend a secure tablet stand and/or wall mount for a Microsoft Surface Pro 4?

All best,
Jessica

Jessica Wilks
Registrar

__________

Hey Jessica, 

I heard good things about this mount. It can be used flat on the wall, or on an arm, and is sleek looking too. Can fit the pro 3 or 4 I believe.


https://hecklerdesign.com/windfall-f...-surface-pro-3



Chloe Grey
PACCIN contributor

----------

